# Species of Eleocharis



## Nathan P. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, at first... sorry my bad english. I hope you can understand what I'm writing. 

I don't know if its the correct room to post this. If it's wrong, sorry too.

I'm having some problems to distinguish 4 kinds of Eleocharis. They are:
Eleocharis acicularis 
Eleocharis geniculata 
Eleocharis minima 
Eleocharis parvula 

In some sites on the web, the informations were a little bit contradictory and confused.

Someone knows the differences between these 4 species of Eleocharis ?

Thanks !


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've never seen geniculata or minima in the hobby yet. 

The main difference between acicularis and parvulus is height. Acicularis gets about 8-10 cm tall and parvulus gets about 4-5 cm tall.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

These are some photographs of eleocharis that we colellected here in argentina:




























I have eleocharis minima in my tank. I will try to upload some photo.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## Nathan P. (Jan 3, 2008)

Galetto, do you know what specie of Eleocharis is this ?

I saw a link, with a very interesting Eleocharis:
Eleocharis
Someone know what specie is this ?
Some people said it's E. parvula, but mine E. parvula never stand like the Eleocharis from the picture.

Mine E. parvula looks like this:
http://www.aquaonline.com.br/content/view/1851/53/
As you can see, it's bigger than the other picture.

Thanks, and really sorry my bad English.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think that is Eleocharis sp. 'Japan'.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello Nathan !

My english is also terrible !!! jejeje.

I don´t even know the names of the eleocharis that I colected. There are 40 types of eleocharis in argentina.

The only thing that I can tell you is that the elocharis of your picture is beatiful !!! jejeje

Sorry !

Bye

Juan


----------

